# Bus tickets in Arezzo



## RobertW (Aug 26, 2021)

Hi All. I'm arriving in Arezzo tomorrow (18th Sep 2021) on train. I then have to get a bus to Monterchi. I have the timetable etc. but I'm not sure where I can buy tickets. Will the train station have them? I normally hire a car at the airport so it's the first time I've employed this particular strategy!
Thanks, Robert


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Look at Rome2Rio or Googlemaps they will give you BusItalia here. Rome2Rio is saying 40 quid for a taxi....


----------



## RobertW (Aug 26, 2021)

Thanks for replying, Geordie. It's the SITA blue buses I'm after. They're under 5€, so I'm not paying 40€ for a taxi. I kind of want to get used to using the bus for future journeys, too.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Have a look at this site for tickets. Indications are it is service SI381 (which you may already know?). Strange Rio and Google say it's a BusItalia, but the split seems close. It looks like this site here you can ask questions of people who use the service....


----------



## RobertW (Aug 26, 2021)

Geordie, that's where I ended up going and it was spot on! 4€50! Now have my hired car!


----------



## Fumo (Oct 11, 2021)

Italians generally buy bus tickets in bars. Use whichever one is nearest the stop. The bar behind the bookseller's kiosk across from the train station in Arezzo is handy to the main bus bus terminus.


----------



## RobertW (Aug 26, 2021)

Just to sum up. I found that both rail and local bus tickets are available online. Simple strategy was to go to the bus stop and check the name of the company (Tiemme, in my case). I went online and was able to buy tickets for Arezzo-Monterchi. Simples!


----------

